# NA ADA Tank filtration...



## Vito (25 Jan 2011)

Hey guys, I was flicking through some pics of the ADA Gallery and I noticed most of the tanks including the big ones are running on a single inlet and outlet which would appear they are running on a single filter which baffles me as rule of thumb is 10 x turnover and the biggest of their Jet filters on paper says it pumps 1680l per hour, I thought they must be doing very frequent water changes but then I saw this http://akuatic.blogspot.com/search/label/ADA style 130L
By linking two filters would this increase the flow rate, the only reason I ask because the less equipment in the tank is better and I would imagine you can only hook up two filters of the same rate... anyone got any info on this...?


----------



## Tom (25 Jan 2011)

It would increase flow to a point, but you're always going to be restricted by the single tube diameter. I doubt you'd get twice as much flow by adding twice as many filters as you would when ran separately. As you say it would be best for them to be the same output. 

Tom


----------



## George Farmer (25 Jan 2011)

I doubt the NA Gallery uses the 10x rule. 

They have an army of staff to maintain the tanks - daily water changes etc.

Their tanks are also relatively low light, so CO2 and it's delivery doesn't have to be as spot on as a typical high light set-up.


----------



## Vito (25 Jan 2011)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Their tanks are also relatively low light



I thought they are using ADA solar I's over the tanks, isn't that classed as high light or have I completly got it wrong.


----------



## Tom (25 Jan 2011)

The lights are pretty high up if that makes much difference. I did think the "Mini" tanks' lights were pretty intense though.


----------



## Garuf (25 Jan 2011)

None of the ADA lights produce the expected high levels of light, the halides produce around half the levels of PAR of a "standard" halide. The Pll's I expect are similar.


----------



## Piper (25 Jan 2011)

Having the filters in series like that will only increase the maximum pressure the filters could over come. This would give you a slightly better flow rate because of where your system pressure drop would act on the combined pump curve. You would have to run the filters in parallel to get twice the flow.


----------



## Vito (26 Jan 2011)

So the ADA tanks have lower light levels and less filtration but stunning tanks? I can understand they have a trained team maintaing the tanks but most of us maintain our tanks on a daily basis... the ony explination must be the substrate and the ferts... hopefully TGM will do me a deal on my next setup as its going to set me back £2500!


----------



## Garuf (27 Jan 2011)

It's worth mentioning that the filters in the link you posted one of them is little more than an additional canister and is powered by the other filter. As demonstrated here. 
http://www.eheim.jp/images/sfr_set_05.gif


----------



## Vito (27 Jan 2011)

Garuf said:
			
		

> It's worth mentioning that the filters in the link you posted one of them is little more than an additional canister and is powered by the other filter. As demonstrated here.
> http://www.eheim.jp/images/sfr_set_05.gif



Makes sence, using the other filter for additional media and only using one to pump it, that must decrease the flow performance.


----------



## sanj (1 Feb 2011)

Vito said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



30-40 PAR at subtrate typically. I remeber this from one of Tom Barr's experiments taking readings from several tanks back in 2008.

70 upwards at the substrate is where things get demanding interms of balancing co2,light nutrients etc. I think that is more your high light territory.


----------

